# Speed Vs. Smooth on '07 Tribute



## jtg88 (Nov 18, 2008)

Please, everybody don't all reply at once!!! HAHA...ANY input will be appreciated as I am having one or the other put on Saturday.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

im not too sure about the draw cycle on the 07's.
but my friend had an 06 with the smooth mods on it, i shot it before and after he put the speed mods on it.

i will say you will notice a difference.
and if your not used to the binaries its a harsh draw.

the difference was not huge tho. just seemed to be a little bit more pull right before the valley with the speed mods.
with the smooth mods it seemed to dump the weight on gradually, and with the speed mods it was gradual till you got it about 3/4 back. then it really dumped the weight on before it hit the valley

if your not too sure. shoot it at the shop with the smooth mods on.
switch to the speed mods and shoot it.
see which ones you prefer:thumbs_up


----------



## FREON22 (May 24, 2008)

Smooth mods will let you shoot longer practice sessions, will not tire you out as much. 

More practice = more confidence = better success & consistent judgement.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

I like the smooth all the time, still plenty fast.


----------



## cedarridge (Feb 13, 2008)

the smooth is fast enough the speed still aint that bad it is pretty smooth wish i would have never got rid of my tribute


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

It is a little harsh, but once you get used to it, it isn't that bad. The speed you pick up is worth it to me.


----------

